# Meteohub - Alternativa ao PC/Logger



## Vince (23 Nov 2007 às 18:39)

Uma alternativa interessante aos PC's ou Data Loggers para ligar às estações, um software chamado Meteohub, que em conjunto com um Linksys NSLU2, um adaptador RS232USB e um qualquer Stick USB de memória acaba por ser económico e bem mais flexivel que um Logger. Para já só funciona com as estações Oregon WMR968/928/918N/100 ( a WMR-100 prescinde do adaptador pois já tem USB).
O Linksys NSLU2 corre uma versão especial do Linux (NSLU2-Linux) actuando como File Server que uma vez ligado a um banal modem com router ligado à Net prescinde do computador para ligar a estação à Net, podendo mesmo os dados ser acedidos remotamente por IP.








*Link Meteohub:* http://www.meteohub.de/
*Link Linksys NSLU2: *http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...nksys/Common/VisitorWrapper&lid=1931258184B16

*Nota:* Desconheço a fiabilidade do sistema.


----------



## mvbueno (25 Nov 2007 às 00:59)

*Re: Meteohub - Alternativa ao PC/Logger (p/ WMR968/928/918N/100)*

Não entendi muito bem... 
Esse meteohub é um datalogger? Ou uma conexao a mais no datalloger para funcionar em linux?

Ou estou fazendo muita confusão?!


----------



## Vince (25 Nov 2007 às 12:04)

*Re: Meteohub - Alternativa ao PC/Logger (p/ WMR968/928/918N/100)*



mvbueno disse:


> Não entendi muito bem...
> Esse meteohub é um datalogger? Ou uma conexao a mais no datalloger para funcionar em linux?
> Ou estou fazendo muita confusão?!



Não. Temos aqui 2 coisas diferentes:

1) Um é um dispositivo da Linksys muito popular, que permite transformar uma Pen de memória num File Server, ou seja, permite ligar a Pen a uma rede ou à Internet como se fosse um disco acessível por outros sem necessidade de computador. E este dispositivo que tem Linux tornou-se popular porque muita gente vai fazendo aplicativos que instalam no próprio equipamento tirando partido desta funcionalidade.

2) Alguem desenvolveu um programa chamado MeteoHub que é instalado nesse dispositivo da Linksys. A função deste programa é guardar os dados da estação na Pen de memória bem como outras funcionalidades, ou seja, funciona como Datalogger, mas mais flexivel, pois usam-se Pen's de memória normais e pode-se comprar um de grande capacidade que poderá guardar dados durante anos..... Mas ambos conjugados tiram partido das funcionalidades de rede, prescindindo por exemplo dum computador quer para armazenar os dados, quer para colocá-los na Internet. As estações que estão ligadas à Net exigem um computador dedicado a essa tarefa e sempre ligado. Aqui estamos na presença de algo mais barato do que um computador para isso.


----------



## mvbueno (25 Nov 2007 às 14:10)

*Re: Meteohub - Alternativa ao PC/Logger (p/ WMR968/928/918N/100)*

ah sim!
Interessante... agora me esclareceu.

Vou me informar mais sobre isso.


----------



## docbee (13 Jan 2008 às 14:38)

*Meteohub now supports TE-923 Irox/Mebus/Honeywell and Nexus*

*Meteohub now supports TE-923 Irox/Mebus/Honeywell and Nexus*
Meteohub is a minaturized weather server (cheap, no noise, low power 10W) that connects your weather station with the internet without the need of a PC. Meteohub brings data and user-defined graphs to your homepage, can connect to a long list of weather networks and finally it can export recorded data to Weather Display and WSWIN. All this is administrated by a web interface.

With brand new version 1.7 the weather stations TE-923 Mebus/Irox/Honeywell and Nexus are supported in addition to the Oregon Scientific weather stations Meteohub started with.

List of supported stations:
- WMR928/968/918N
- WMR100
- WMR200
- TE923 (Irox/Mebus/Honeywell/Nexus)
- RFXCOM (receiver for rf signals of Oregon Scientic weather sensors)

Details about Meteohub can be found here: www.meteohub.de


----------



## apassosviana (27 Abr 2008 às 22:59)

Alguem utilizou ou conhece a fiabilidade, a dificuldade de configuração de se consegue fazer tudo que o pc faz? obrigado e tambem se o router a que este esta ligado tem de ser da linksys

e onde comprar...


----------



## Vince (2 Mai 2008 às 23:18)

apassosviana disse:


> Alguem utilizou ou conhece a fiabilidade, a dificuldade de configuração de se consegue fazer tudo que o pc faz? obrigado e tambem se o router a que este esta ligado tem de ser da linksys
> e onde comprar...



Sinceramente não conheço a fiabilidade e que eu saiba em Portugal ninguém tem isto para dar a opinião. Mas já tenho visto noutros foruns internacionais pessoal com este equipamento e não tenho visto queixas e o software continua a crescer e a suportar cada vez mais estações pelo que suponho que a coisa seja minimamente de confiança.

O autor do software é da alemanha e está até inscrito no nosso forum, é o docbee, aqui há uns tempos já falei com ele e podes esclarecer as dúvidas que tiveres com ele em inglês ou alemão.
O equipamento tem mesmo que ser esse da Linksys pois isso não é bem um router, é um produto muito específico/multifacetado e não existe nada de parecido.


----------



## ajrebelo (4 Mai 2008 às 23:45)

Boas

atenção que este produto está descontinuado ou não, esta é a informação que Wikipédia dá.

The NSLU2 (Network Storage Link for USB 2.0 Disk Drives) is a now discontinued device that was made by Linksys. It makes USB Flash memory and hard disks accessible over a network 






mas em todo o caso existe mais opções e para todas as bolsas. 

linksys 

http://www-pt.linksys.com/servlet/S...nksys/Common/VisitorWrapper&lid=2262490940L09

Abraços


----------



## Minho (5 Mai 2008 às 00:21)

Esse produto foi descontinuado mas ainda há em stock em muitas lojas no entanto o autor do Meteohub está ao corrente disso e irá preparar o Meteohub para outros dispositivos. 

Quanto ao router não precisa de ser Linksys pode ser um router qualquer pois ele liga-se por DHCP e a gestão é toda web-based e para te conectares ou extrair/enviar informação para o dispositivo tens uma panóplia de protocolos disponíveis (SMB, FTP, HTTP, SMTP,...).


----------



## apassosviana (5 Mai 2008 às 18:11)

obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jul 2008 às 23:23)

Para os interessados como eu ?? produto de novo disponivel 

http://www.pixmania.com/pt/pt/597550/art/linksys/servidor-de-armazenamento.html?form=25#tech-specs

Não há nenhum, que faça o mesmo serviço, mas que seje mais barato?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jul 2008 às 21:41)

Gostava que alguém me confirmasse se o _meteohub_ transmite directamente para a Internet sem precisar de PC e se os dados estão constantemente a ser actualizados sem precisar de ligar o PC para os actualizar.
Gostava também que me confirmassem se transmite directamente para o Wunderground e se o faz relativamente bem, enumerando as vantagens ou desvantagens que apresente, na sua opinião pessoal.

Obrigado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jul 2008 às 13:04)

Pelo que tenho visto acerca do _meteohub_, parece que já suporta estações Davis, o que me agrada bastante, pois estou deveras interessado em adquirir esse hardware, que irá funcionar tal e qual como um datalogger.
Agora é só encomendar e assim que o tiver, dar notícias acerca do seu funcionamento.


----------



## Minho (28 Jul 2008 às 13:24)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Gostava que alguém me confirmasse se o _meteohub_ transmite directamente para a Internet sem precisar de PC e se os dados estão constantemente a ser actualizados sem precisar de ligar o PC para os actualizar.
> Gostava também que me confirmassem se transmite directamente para o Wunderground e se o faz relativamente bem, enumerando as vantagens ou desvantagens que apresente, na sua opinião pessoal.
> 
> Obrigado.



Sim, o Wunderground é uma das Weather Networks suportadas pelo Meteohub além de outras conhecidas como a AWEKAS, Meteoclimatic, CWOP, etc. Por isso o Meteohub procede ao upload dos ficheiros para a Web assim como actualiza directamente a informação no Wunderground


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jul 2008 às 15:17)

Minho disse:


> Sim, o Wunderground é uma das Weather Networks suportadas pelo Meteohub além de outras conhecidas como a AWEKAS, Meteoclimatic, CWOP, etc. Por isso o Meteohub procede ao upload dos ficheiros para a Web assim como actualiza directamente a informação no Wunderground



Isso é uma óptima notícia. 
Agora estou decidido a comprar o _meteohub_.
Acho que vai ser uma óptima escolha para pessoas como eu, que não querem deixar o PC ligado todas as noites e gostam de ir de férias descansadas.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jul 2008 às 15:24)

Minho disse:


> Sim, o Wunderground é uma das Weather Networks suportadas pelo Meteohub além de outras conhecidas como a AWEKAS, Meteoclimatic, CWOP, etc. Por isso o Meteohub procede ao upload dos ficheiros para a Web assim como actualiza directamente a informação no Wunderground



Minho isso só dá no Linux ?? ou tambem dá no XP ??


----------



## Minho (28 Jul 2008 às 16:31)

Mário Barros disse:


> Minho isso só dá no Linux ?? ou tambem dá no XP ??



Não percebi bem a tua pergunta. O próprio Meteohub pode ser visto como se fosse um "mini-computador" com memória, processador, placa de rede, entradas USB e com sistema operativo próprio (baseado no Linux). Por isso o Meteohub não precisa de nenhum PC para funcionar pois ele faz tudo sozinho mas consumindo apenas 5 Watts... 

As características estão bem descritas nesta página:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSLU2


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jul 2008 às 17:01)

Minho disse:


> Não percebi bem a tua pergunta. O próprio Meteohub pode ser visto como se fosse um "mini-computador" com memória, processador, placa de rede, entradas USB e com sistema operativo próprio (baseado no Linux). Por isso o Meteohub não precisa de nenhum PC para funcionar pois ele faz tudo sozinho mas consumindo apenas 5 Watts...
> 
> As características estão bem descritas nesta página:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSLU2



Já percebi  devo arranjar um em breve.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Ago 2008 às 12:34)

Quem quiser, no ebay há muito disto  link


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Ago 2008 às 18:44)

Bem já tenho o meteohub em minha posse  agora só me falta o coversor de rs-232 para USB  deverá vir amanhã.

Só o meteohub custou 98€.

























Fiquei impressionado com a enormidade do bicho 













E pronto, por fim vou já poder dormir sem o vummmmm do computador que já aturo há 2 anos  desde que comprei a estação nunca mais o desliguei


----------



## vitamos (4 Ago 2008 às 18:49)

Parabéns pelo novo brinquedo Mario!

Sem dúvida que não ter o computador sempre ligado é uma grande vantagem em muitos aspectos!


----------



## Gilmet (4 Ago 2008 às 18:59)

Já chegou! Parabéns Mário!

Agora vá... é colocá-lo funcional!
E... finalmente... ao fim de 2 anos... o Computador do Mário desligar-se-á (vamos fazer uma cerimónia)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Ago 2008 às 19:25)

Mal posso esperar por o experimentar e encomendar o meu.


----------



## Minho (5 Ago 2008 às 01:02)

Depois de uma fase de testes coloquei o meu em funcionar este fim-de-semana. Para já não tenho nada de negativo a apontar talvez o único pequeno senão seja o facto de não permitir uploads de informação com intervalos inferiores a 5 minutos. De qualquer modo a informação mais recente pode ser sempre acedida directamente na página http://<<IP_DO_Meteohub>>/meteograph.cgi?text=all , onde <<IP_DO_Meteohub>> será o IP do vosso Meteohub. De resto, tem estado a funcionar impecavelmente bem. Qualquer dúvida que tenham a configurar os vossos Meteohubs, apitem


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Ago 2008 às 14:26)

Minho disse:


> Para já não tenho nada de negativo a apontar talvez o único pequeno senão seja o facto de não permitir uploads de informação com intervalos inferiores a 5 minutos.



Não permite uploads com um intervalo inferior a 5 minutos, mas guarda os dados num intervalo menor ?
Espero que guarde, para que não se percam máximas, mínimas nem rajadas durante os intervalos de actualização.


----------



## Minho (8 Ago 2008 às 00:26)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Não permite uploads com um intervalo inferior a 5 minutos, mas guarda os dados num intervalo menor ?
> Espero que guarde, para que não se percam máximas, mínimas nem rajadas durante os intervalos de actualização.



Sim, guarda tudo o que a consola enviar, por isso não perde qualquer informação


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2008 às 20:51)

Já está a andar  por fim o cabo já veio, só um promenor são necessárias 2 pen's para a instalação.









Não utilizei o cd do cabo não é necessário.

Neste momento as coisas estão assim


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Ago 2008 às 10:41)

Alguém me sabe dizer se é preciso ter o datalogger da Davis para ligar uma Davis Vantage Pro2 ao meteohub?
Se assim for, já não devo ligar a minha à net, pois quero adquirir o meteohub precisamente para evitar o datalogger.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Ago 2008 às 11:25)

Tens mesmo que ter o datalogger.

Agora se comprares o datalogger USB não precisas de nenhum conversor, se comprares o datalogger SERIAL tens que ter um conversor serial-usb com um chip FTDI, não funciona com qualquer conversor.

O datalogger da Davis guarda dia e meio de dados, portanto só perdes dados se a estação estiver este tempo sem comunicar com o meteohub, o "datalogger" do meteohub guarda anos de dados, logo podes usar programas como o wdisplay para ires buscar dados ao meteohub quando e de que datas quiseres.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Ago 2008 às 11:55)

HotSpot disse:


> Tens mesmo que ter o datalogger.
> 
> Agora se comprares o datalogger USB não precisas de nenhum conversor, se comprares o datalogger SERIAL tens que ter um conversor serial-usb com um chip FTDI, não funciona com qualquer conversor.
> 
> O datalogger da Davis guarda dia e meio de dados, portanto só perdes dados se a estação estiver este tempo sem comunicar com o meteohub, o "datalogger" do meteohub guarda anos de dados, logo podes usar programas como o wdisplay para ires buscar dados ao meteohub quando e de que datas quiseres.



Obrigado pela resposta.


----------



## lsalvador (18 Ago 2008 às 13:49)

Ola pessoal,

Ando também de olho neste equipamento, mas já reparei que o software que é usado também pode ser instalado num router Asus 500G ( OpenSlug firmware ) , alguém tem algum conhecimento de se poder usar ? É que ja encontrei alguma informação pesquisando no google.


----------



## Minho (18 Ago 2008 às 19:10)

lsalvador disse:


> Ola pessoal,
> 
> Ando também de olho neste equipamento, mas já reparei que o software que é usado também pode ser instalado num router Asus 500G ( OpenSlug firmware ) , alguém tem algum conhecimento de se poder usar ? É que ja encontrei alguma informação pesquisando no google.



Sinceramente não faço ideia mas penso que o Meteohub espera encontrar duas portas USB onde numa estará a estação e na outra o software do Meteohub por isso não sei até que ponto que uma configuração diferente permitirá o Meteohub funcionar sem alterações. Mas o melhor será perguntar ao próprio criador do Meteohub (info@meteohub.de) que costuma responder com prontidão às questões colocadas ou então utilizar o fórum deles .


----------



## Fil (19 Ago 2008 às 20:59)

Eu vou ser o próximo utilizador do Meteohub, o material já está encomendado e para a semana devo ter tudo a funcionar. Também já estava na hora de pôr o meu PC a descansar e de passo a ver se as contas da luz descem um pouco


----------



## lsalvador (20 Ago 2008 às 10:03)

Minho disse:


> Sinceramente não faço ideia mas penso que o Meteohub espera encontrar duas portas USB onde numa estará a estação e na outra o software do Meteohub por isso não sei até que ponto que uma configuração diferente permitirá o Meteohub funcionar sem alterações. Mas o melhor será perguntar ao próprio criador do Meteohub (info@meteohub.de) que costuma responder com prontidão às questões colocadas ou então utilizar o fórum deles .



Oi,

Coloquei um post no www.weather-watch.com e realmente confirmaram um update em que provavelmente se poderá dar uso a routers com estas firmwares. A ver vamos as novidades que por ai veem. Aumentam o leque de possibilidades de uso do software deles. 

Muitos tem routers em casa que já não dão uso e assim podem passar a reutilizar. A ver vamos, é um produto a seguir com muita atenção.


----------



## Minho (23 Set 2008 às 00:38)

Informação

No passado dia 12 de Setembro saiu o update para a versão 2.8 do Meteohub

http://www.meteohub.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_docman&task=cat_view&gid=25&Itemid=29

Uma vez que traz correcções para inúmeros bugs é aconselhável que actualizem os vossos Meteohubs


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2008 às 01:02)

Minho disse:


> Informação
> 
> No passado dia 12 de Setembro saiu o update para a versão 2.8 do Meteohub
> 
> ...



Atenção que as actualizações só podem ser feitas com o Firefox, pelo menos comigo no Internet Explorer não deu.


----------



## Furby (19 Out 2008 às 01:36)

Olá,

Tenho duas estações meteorológicas sem fios (Wireless)  "Watson - Weather Station W-8681" montadas em minha casa na cidade do Porto.

Já à algum tempo que pensei em colocar as minhas estações meteorológicas a enviar os dados para a Internet, mas sinceramente nunca soube bem como.

Quer dizer, andei assim por alto a ver na Internet uns Websites que tinham uns softwares próprios para se ter no computador e com a estação meteorológica ligada também ao computador, o respectivo software procedia ao envio de tais dados.

Só que depois desinteressei-me um bocado do assunto, porque eu para fazer tal coisa, teria que ter o computador ligado o dia todo durante vários dias sempre com software aberto e a estação meteorológica ligada, coisa que torci um bocado o nariz.

Embora claro, eu tenho o meu computador portátil, dias e dias a fim ligado sem o desligar, sempre com o MSN e IRC abertos e jogar jogos Online e por ai fora.

Mas aquilo de ter a estação meteorológica e o software sempre abertos, não gostei.

Ao ver este Fórum, que o descobri recentemente em pesquisas no Google, andei a ler vários tópicos, e em especial este aqui onde estou agora a deixar esta mensagem.

Pois Interessou-me e interessa-me saber mais acerca desse aparelho "LINKSYS NSLU2".

Pois pelo que percebi, existe um software feito para o "LINKSYS NSLU2", que podemos ligar a nossa estação meteorológica e depois ligar o "LINKSYS NSLU2" ao router da Internet e assim enviar os dados para a Internet, e não ser preciso ter nenhum software aberto no computador nem mesmo, e caso de pretendermos desligar o computador, a estação meteorológica continuar a enviar os dados para a Internet.

Interessou-me bastante.

Mas fico com umas duvidas acerca do "LINKSYS NSLU2"...

Ele tem apenas duas portas USB, uma penso que é onde se ira ligar uma PEN com o tal software que ira ler os dados da estação meteorológica e enviar para a Internet, e a outra porta USB onde ligamos a estação meteorológica.

Mas imaginemos que eu quero ligar duas estações meteorológicas à segunda porta USB ligando lá um HUB e até mesmo também pretendo ligar uma câmara de vigilância ao HUB para colocar também na Internet juntamente com os dados da estação meteorológica, será que o "LINKSYS NSLU2" e o tal software irão funcionar bem?

Será que o software que vai ficar na porta USB 1 com a PEN conseguira ler os dados da estação meteorológica estando ela ligada por HUB à porta USB 2?

Será que estando dessa forma ligada por HUB, e tendo também uma câmara lá ligada os sinais não poderão ficar misturados e não dar em nada?

Ou será que é possível sim, ligar um HUB à porta USB 2 e depois ligar então a estação meteorológica e a câmara como eu pretendo?

É que é pena, o "LINKSYS NSLU2" apenas ter duas portas USB, pois assim estamos limitados ao que ligar.

Se me poderem esclarecer ficava imensamente grato.

Porque também consigo arranjar o "LINKSYS NSLU2" novo a um preço bastante barato 67 Euros, e assim aproveitava e comprava já dois, caso consiga fazer o que pretendo, de ligar por HUB a estacão meteorológica e a câmara, à porta USB 2.

Entretanto deixo aqui umas fotografias da minha estação meteorológica, espero que gostem (De momento só uma está montada)



























































































































































































































































A minha estação de RadioAmador


----------



## Minho (19 Out 2008 às 12:45)

Olá Furby e bem-vindo. 

Penso que nunca li no manual do Meteohub a hipótese de ligar o software do Meteohub a mais do que duas estações ao mesmo tempo. A própria interface do software do Meteohub não permite deduzir tal funcionalidade. 
Quanto à webcam penso que nas versões mais recentes do Meteohub já não é mais suportada (v2.8) tal era a quantidade de problemas e instabilidade que essa funcionalidade trazia.


Mas para tirar completamente as dúvidas podes sempre enviar um e-mail para o seu autor: info@meteohub.de ou colocando  a questão no fórum do Meteohub http://www.meteohub.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_fireboard&Itemid=33 onde costuma andar por lá o autor do software.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Nov 2008 às 12:41)

Depois de ter lido este tópico, fiquei com uma dúvida:
A estação que vou comprar (Davis Vantage pro 2 plus, vem com o software Weatherlink. Fiquei com a impressão que será este sofware que irá permitira gestão dos dados da estação no PC e o envio dos mesmo para uma página na net (estou correcto?). Então, colocando o meteohub, este não usará o weatherlink, como será feita a gestão dos dados e o seu envio para a dita página


----------



## HotSpot (6 Nov 2008 às 12:50)

ecobcg disse:


> Depois de ter lido este tópico, fiquei com uma dúvida:
> A estação que vou comprar (Davis Vantage pro 2 plus, vem com o software Weatherlink. Fiquei com a impressão que será este sofware que irá permitira gestão dos dados da estação no PC e o envio dos mesmo para uma página na net (estou correcto?). Então, colocando o meteohub, este não usará o weatherlink, como será feita a gestão dos dados e o seu envio para a dita página



Acho que o meteohub trata disso. Mas tens sempre que comprar o weatherlink porque é no mesmo pacote que vem o datalogger, indispensável para ligar ao meteohub.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Nov 2008 às 14:03)

HotSpot disse:


> Acho que o meteohub trata disso. Mas tens sempre que comprar o weatherlink porque é no mesmo pacote que vem o datalogger, indispensável para ligar ao meteohub.



Sim, mas a minha questão é só se com o meteohub não perco nenhuma "FUNCIONALIDADE" relativamente aos dados (gráficos de análise, etc...), pois o weatherlink faz isso, agoira não sei como funciona com o meteohub.

De qualquer das formas, acho que o mais importante será  que com o meteohub será possivel enviar os dados para uma página semelhante às existentes por aqui, estando estes sempre actualizados e com a estação online, isto se não estiver enganado


----------



## Vince (6 Nov 2008 às 16:35)

ecobcg disse:


> Sim, mas a minha questão é só se com o meteohub não perco nenhuma "FUNCIONALIDADE" relativamente aos dados (gráficos de análise, etc...), pois o weatherlink faz isso, agoira não sei como funciona com o meteohub.
> 
> De qualquer das formas, acho que o mais importante será  que com o meteohub será possivel enviar os dados para uma página semelhante às existentes por aqui, estando estes sempre actualizados e com a estação online, isto se não estiver enganado




O weatherlink é um software para PC para ligares à estação e recolheres os dados (e publicar na Net se quiseres). Tal como tens muitos outros (Weather display, virtual weather station, etc), a diferença do Weather Link é que este software é da própria Davis, poucas marcas tem software próprio.


O MeteoHub também é um software, não para PC, mas para correr no Linksys NSLU2 (e agora mais recentemente noutros equipamentos) sobre um sistema operativo tipo linux.

O weather link e outros são programas tradicionais para PC, os chamados Desktop, como o Office e tudo o resto. O Meteohub é um programa que corre no Linksys e acedemos a ele através do browser, ou seja, é como uma aplicação online, acedes ao programa desta forma, com o Internet Explorer ou o Firefox, a partir do teu PC. E é dessa forma é que configuras tudo, os gráficos que queres gerar, os dados de acesso ao Weather Underground ou meteoclimatic, os dados de como aceder por exemplo a um site teu, e que gráficos queres que ele copie para o site, etc,etc. Faz tudo o que os tradicionais programas fazem, a diferença é que acedes a ele via browser para configurar tudo, e depois podes desligar o PC que ele lá vai recolhendo os dados da estação e actualizando redes meteorológicas ou o teu próprio site.

As funcionalidades, gráficos, etc, são os que cada um desses programas de oferece, todos tem os seus pontos fortes e fracos, gráficos mais ou menos bonitos, mas no geral todos fazem o que é importante como é lógico. 

Não precisas do Weather Link para pores dados na Net, o Meteohub trata disso. Mas pelo facto de teres o meteohub, não quer dizer que não possas ter outro software para teres os dados também no teu PC, nem que seja para arquivo de forma regular, ligando o PC ao meteohub.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Nov 2008 às 17:14)

Vince disse:


> O weatherlink é um software para PC para ligares à estação e recolheres os dados (e publicar na Net se quiseres). Tal como tens muitos outros (Weather display, virtual weather station, etc), a diferença do Weather Link é que este software é da própria Davis, poucas marcas tem software próprio.
> 
> 
> O MeteoHub também é um software, não para PC, mas para correr no Linksys NSLU2 (e agora mais recentemente noutros equipamentos) sobre um sistema operativo tipo linux.
> ...



OK!! Esclarecido e Convencido!!
Mais um cliente do Meteohub a caminho!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Nov 2008 às 18:35)

Também o devo adquirir em breve.


----------



## tclor (13 Jan 2009 às 15:48)

Um dos meus problemas, também, é manter a estação ligada à rede 24 horas por dia, sem usar o computador, pelo ruído que faz durante a noite, pois vivo numa zona calma e também pelo consumo de energia.Por esse motivo, depois das 23,00 costumo desligar o computador.
Na procura de uma solução estou ainda indeciso entre o NSLU2 e o micro computador  "Linutop". A diferença de preço entre ambos os sistemas, considerando o NSLU2 e o software Meteohub será, talvez, por volta dos 100€, mas o Linutp tem a vantagem de permitir  sempre um acesso à net sem ligar o computador principal,  pois é um verdadeiro mini pc e além disso fornece uma actualização de dados da estação em tempo real.
Alguém me pode dar algumas sugestões que me auxiliem na decisão?
Obrigado!


----------



## Minho (13 Jan 2009 às 21:29)

A actualização em tempo-real o NSLU também o faz. Já vem preparado para enviar dados para as Weather Networks mais conhecidas e em último caso também podes efectuar FTPs. Até há bem pouco tempo o Meteohub só funcionava no NSLU mas agora também corre nos ebox 2300, ebox 4300, fit-PC Slim ou ALIX.1D/3D2. Todos estes dispositivos são também autenticos mini-PCs com ligação ethernet.


----------



## tclor (13 Jan 2009 às 22:32)

Minho disse:


> A actualização em tempo-real o NSLU também o faz. Já vem preparado para enviar dados para as Weather Networks mais conhecidas e em último caso também podes efectuar FTPs. Até há bem pouco tempo o Meteohub só funcionava no NSLU mas agora também corre nos ebox 2300, ebox 4300, fit-PC Slim ou ALIX.1D/3D2. Todos estes dispositivos são também autenticos mini-PCs com ligação ethernet.



Obrigado Minho! Vou investigar os equipamentos que referes.


----------



## PTbig (19 Dez 2009 às 00:16)

boas pessoal acho que tenho uma óptima alternativa a esse router da linksys o seu nome e la fonera podem ver em www.fon.com e ver algumas caracteristicas do mesmo em
http://wiki.fon.com/wiki/Fonera_2.0_Wishlist#Miscellaneous posso afirmar que sou fan destes router só ainda não testei com estações meteo porque ainda não tenho nenhuma  Ao que parece por enquanto existe um problema com este router e o meteohub, penso que em breve sera ultrapassada.

Espero que gostem deste router as funcionalidades são quase infinitas ate projectos de demotica existem com este router.

Ps- Os portes para o fonera2.0N são gratuitos durante o mês de Dezembro de 2009 e se alguém tiver interessado no fonera+  tenho descontos mandem PM


----------



## Lucas Fumagalli (15 Jan 2010 às 21:23)

Pessoal. O Meteohub funcionaria na minha La Crosse WS 2316u?
Haveria algo parecido para esta estação?
Onde comprar?
Sds!


----------



## Minho (16 Jan 2010 às 15:20)

Lucas Fumagalli disse:


> Pessoal. O Meteohub funcionaria na minha La Crosse WS 2316u?
> Haveria algo parecido para esta estação?
> Onde comprar?
> Sds!



No site da Meteohub constam as seguintes estações compatíveis: 

# Oregon Scientific: WMR-918N, WMR-928(NX), WMR-968, WMR-100, WMR-200, WMRS-200, RMS-300

# Davis: Vantage 2 pro, Vantage 1 pro (needs Firmware "B"), Vue (via RS232, USB and TCP/IP)

# Peet Bros: Ultimeter 100/800/2000/2100

# Hideki: TE-923 (needs HW-Revision 3 or newer), TE-821W, WXR810, DV-928 (also known as Nexus, Mebus, Irox, Honeywell, Cresta)

# Fine Offset Electronics: WH-1080, WH-1081 (also known as Watson W-8681, WX-2008, National Geographic 265 NE, Elecsa 6975/ 6976)

# ELV: WS300PC, WS444, WS500, WS550, WS777, WS888

# La Crosse: WS2300

# RainWise: actual MkIII model

# RFXCOM: all Oregon Receivers with USB (80002), LAN (81003, 83003) or WLAN (82003, 84003)

# Energy Monitoring Sensors like ELV Em1010PC, Conrad 3000 USB, RFXCOM RFXmeter

A referência da WS2300 não sei se se refere as séries 2300 ou se é o modelo. Para tirar as dúvidas e jogar pelo seguro é melhor perguntar directamente a eles: info@meteohub.de 

Quanto à compra, o software compras directamente no site (www.meteohub.de) o equipamento esse há uma panóplia deles à escolha. Nesta página http://www.meteohub.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=45&Itemid=68 tens as descrições de cada um deles com links para os distribuidores.


----------



## henriquesillva (16 Jan 2010 às 19:04)

Minho disse:


> No site da Meteohub constam as seguintes estações compatíveis:
> 
> # Oregon Scientific: WMR-918N, WMR-928(NX), WMR-968, WMR-100, WMR-200, WMRS-200, RMS-300



E a WMR-100N, não é?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jan 2010 às 19:23)

henriquesillva disse:


> E a WMR-100N, não é?



É, na prática, correspondente à WMR100, pois é da mesma série.


----------



## Minho (2 Set 2010 às 22:00)

Após ter-me deparado com alguns problemas e limitações com o NSLU decidi há cerca de 4 meses trocar este NSLU por um dispositivo com outra robustez e, que ao contrário do NSLU, foi concebido para funcionar como um PC sendo possível instalar um Windows XP Embedded ou um Linux, ligar teclado, rato e monitor. 

O armazenamento que no NSLU é feito recorrendo a PENs USBs, os novos dispositivos compatíveis com o Meteohub utilizam cartões CFs, SDs e até Solid State Disks (SSDs) com controladores IDE. O desempenho dos dispositivos alternativos, salvo algumas excepções, é largamente superior ao do NSLU.

Há já bastante tempo que é possível correr o Meteohub numa série de dispositivos e até numa máquina virtual ou num simples PC x86. 

Neste link podem consultar os vários dispositivos compatíveis com as suas características e links para os vendedores/representantes. Neste outro link podem consultar uma tabela comparativa.

No meu caso,optei pelo eTC-2300 vendido pela EPATEC que não é mais que um branding dos dispositivos comercializados pela DMP. Até ao momento tive zero problemas com eTC-2300 e não tive que intervir uma única vez tendo estado a funcionar continuamente excepto quando há cortes na energia eléctrica. Neste caso, assim que o fornecimento de energia é retomada, o eTC-2300 arranca novamente prosseguido normalmente com o registo dos dados da estação.


----------



## Fil (3 Set 2010 às 00:21)

Eu já há algum tempo que ando de olho no SheevaPlug, assim que puder também vou reformar o meu NSLU.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Set 2010 às 00:32)

Fil disse:


> Eu já há algum tempo que ando de olho no SheevaPlug, assim que puder também vou reformar o meu NSLU.



Tal como eu, o NSLU _crasha_ com facilidade.


----------



## geoair.pt (2 Nov 2010 às 11:19)

Minho disse:


> Após ter-me deparado com alguns problemas e limitações com o NSLU decidi há cerca de 4 meses trocar este NSLU por um dispositivo com outra robustez e, que ao contrário do NSLU, foi concebido para funcionar como um PC sendo possível instalar um Windows XP Embedded ou um Linux, ligar teclado, rato e monitor.
> 
> O armazenamento que no NSLU é feito recorrendo a PENs USBs, os novos dispositivos compatíveis com o Meteohub utilizam cartões CFs, SDs e até Solid State Disks (SSDs) com controladores IDE. O desempenho dos dispositivos alternativos, salvo algumas excepções, é largamente superior ao do NSLU.
> 
> ...


Viva!
Chegou a comparar esse modelo da EPATEC com o sheevaplug?
Parece-me que em termos de processador o sheeva leva alguma vantagem...
Cumps


----------

